# 57K Budget for a New PC



## Ajnas123 (Jan 14, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: 
Apps - Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Dreamweaver, Microsoft Office.
Games - COD Series, BF Series, NFS Series, FC Series.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
57K. Can not extend a bit.

In fact I've divided my budget as follows.

CPU + MB -17000
RAM -2500
HDD -4000
ODD -1000
Graphics -10000
Cabinet -2500
PSU -4000
Monitor -10000
KeyBoard + Mouse -1000
UPS -2500
2.1 Speaker -2500 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:
No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:
Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:
24".

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
None.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
By January End.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
It will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
Bangalore. I prefer getting the stuffs locally, but online is also an option.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
I've no plans of upgrade in the near future, except buying an additional RAM if needed.
The cabinet should have front USB3 ports.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

*FX 6300 @ 7.2k

Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 7K

Kingston 4GB Hyperx Blue/Red 1600mhz @ 2.4k

Sapphire/HIS R9 270X 2GB @ 15k

WD Cavier Blue 1TB @ 4k

Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 @ 3k

Seasonic S12ii 520w @ 4.2k

Asus 24X Dvd @ 1k

Dell s2240l Led @ 9k

Logitech MK200 @ 0.7k

Total @ 53,500*

Rest of the Money you can spend on Speakers and ups - I don't know much about them,other members will suggest you 

Stores :

> Golchha -IT

> Anandit Infotech


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you Ashish..

I guess, you have not ready my post completely. I need to fit everything in to the budget.

CPU + MB -17000
RAM -2500
HDD -4000
ODD -1000
Graphics -10000
Cabinet -2500
PSU -4000
Monitor -10000
KeyBoard + Mouse -1000
UPS -2500
2.1 Speaker -2500 

and, I don't want to spend more than 10K of gfx card. plus, I was hoping for a FX-8320 system.
Could you please review it and update me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

for mouse try to find lenovo m6811 locally. also get apc 1100va ups for 5.3k. for speakers try logitech Z313


----------



## rayfire (Jan 14, 2014)

CPU-AMD FX-8320 - 10K
Cooler-CM Hyper Tx3 Evo - 1.5K
MOB-Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6.5K 
RAM-Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB - 2.4K
HDD-WD Blue 1TB - 4.2K
GPU-Sapphire 270X 2GB Dual-X - 15.5K
PSU-Seasonic S12II 520 - 4.2K
Case-Antec X1 - 2.5K
Monitor-Dell S2240L - 8.6K
Keyboard & Mouse-Logitech MK200 - .8K

Total-56.2K

Buy speaker and UPS later.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

rayfire said:


> CPU-AMD FX-8350 - 12.5K
> Cooler-CM Hyper Tx3 Evo - 1.5K
> MOB-Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6.5K
> RAM-Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB - 2.4K
> ...



speaker later ? how can he enjoy gaming without speakers/headphones? also skipping ups is a bad idea imo.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

rayfire said:


> CPU-AMD FX-8350 - 12.5K
> Cooler-CM Hyper Tx3 Evo - 1.5K
> MOB-Asus M5A97 R2.0 - 6.5K
> RAM-Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB - 2.4K
> ...



Where you gonna place those components ? you missed Case


----------



## rayfire (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> speaker later ? how can he enjoy gaming without speakers/headphones? also skipping ups is a bad idea imo.



True.



ASHISH65 said:


> Where you gonna place those components ? you missed Case



LOL, Edited


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions. But, most of these things are not under the itemized budget I've mentioned.
and I was looking for a 24" monitor under 10K budget. I've also mentioned that I don't want to spend more than 10K on the Graphics card. 
thanks for understanding and helping.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 14, 2014)

don't skip UPS if there's frequent power cuts. I lost two HDDs to power cuts.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

@ op in case if you are not an hardcore gamer, you can cut down R9 270x and settle down with Gtx 650ti boost @12k , and Get FX 8320


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> *FX 6300 @ 7.2k
> 
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 7K
> 
> ...








Do you guys think if there is any intel alternative which comes under my budget, and better than fx8320 ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> Do you guys think if there is any intel alternative which comes under my budget, and better than fx8320 ?



nope  i5 costs 13k atleast and 6.5k for a mobo.


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've short listed below options under each category.
I am still searching for a suitable Graphics card which fits under my budget.
Could you guys please go through the list, and let me know which one will be good. and please let me know if there is anything which is better and under the same price range.

I'll not be overclocking my rig

*CPU + MotherBoard*
AMD FX 8320 + Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
Intel i5 3450 + Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V

*HDD*
Western Digital Blue 1TB

*RAM*
Kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4GB

*ODD*
Asus 24x DVD RW

*Cabinet*
Cooler Master K281
Antec V1

*PSU*
Antec VP550P
CORSAIR CX500 V2
Seasonic ECO 500

*Monitor*
Asus VS247H-P
Dell ST2420L
LG 23EA53V
AOC i2369VM

*2.1 Speakers*
Edifier M1380
F&D A111F v2.0
F&D A521 2.1

*UPS*
APC 600VA

*Grpahics Card*
waiting for all your suggestions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

for cabinet, go for betfenix merc alpha at 2.9k. for psu get seasonic s12ii 520. i5 3450 is already EOLed. you will not be able to find any mobo later say after 2 years. you are doomed if you face any such issue and the only option would be upgrading both cpu and mobo.so choose fx 8320. for monitor choose AOC i2369VM or dell s2240l.  for gpu, go for 270x from zotac/asus/sapphire/HIS.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

For photoshop go with fx 8230 or 8350 over i5 

Gpu - R7 270x


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 15, 2014)

what's the best motherboard you recommend for fx 8320 which comes under Rs.7000 ?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've decided to go with the below configuration..


AMD FX6300
ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB
WD Blue 1TB
Asus 24X DVD RW
Antec V1
Dell S2240L
Zotac 650ti Boost 2GB DDR5

Now I've to decide on the below items..
PSU (I'll not be overcloking anything)
2.1 Speaker System
UPS

waiting for your suggestions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> I've decided to go with the below configuration..
> 
> 
> AMD FX6300
> ...



for case get betfenix merc alpha or cooler master elite 311.
for psu, get antec vp450p/seasonic s12 ii 520.
for ups, apc 600va should be fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

If you are not overclocking then you can go with these instead:

Intel i5 3450 -11800,
Gigabyte H77M-D3H -6600,
Zotac GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB -13500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
WD Blue 1TB -4200,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Antec V1 (White)-2700,
Dell S2240L -8900,
Seasonic SII420 -3600,
Logitech Z313 2.1 speakers -2200,
APC 800VA or 1.1KVA -5500.
TOTAL -60360.


----------



## SKAR3KRO (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for case get betfenix merc alpha or cooler master elite 311.



He specifically asked for usb 3 cabinets! Elite 311 does not have any usb 3 ports. Merc alpha usb 3 one cost 3.5k
for 2.5k, V1 is teh best choice.

@OP Get a intel build.just like @bavusani suggested with some tweaks that i can make plus it wud perform a lot better and plus ur not overclocking so no use of FX and plus intel 3rd gen cpus just rip apart even a FX8350 in photoshop FX-8350 vs. Core i5-3470 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2014)

^^ Don't post same config in each and every thread. And why are you suggesting Ivy Bridge Processors everywhere where Haswell Processors are available at the same price range with slight better performance and better upgrade option in future?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for case get betfenix merc alpha or cooler master elite 311.
> for psu, get antec vp450p/seasonic s12 ii 520.
> for ups, apc 600va should be fine.



thank you Rijin.
I'm actually looking for a cabinet with USB3 front ports.
Bitfenix usb3 version is out of my budget.
Antec V1 is the one fits under my budget.

for UPS, is there any other brand which I can look for ?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> If you are not overclocking then you can go with these instead:
> 
> Intel i5 3450 -11800,
> Gigabyte H77M-D3H -6600,
> ...




Come on Bro.. being an AMD user, you are recommending an Intel rig. I must rethink the options, I guess.
btw, do you think 420W PSU will be enough to drive this set-up ?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 18, 2014)

SKAR3KRO said:


> He specifically asked for usb 3 cabinets! Elite 311 does not have any usb 3 ports. Merc alpha usb 3 one cost 3.5k
> for 2.5k, V1 is teh best choice.
> 
> @OP Get a intel build.just like @bavusani suggested with some tweaks that i can make plus it wud perform a lot better and plus ur not overclocking so no use of FX and plus intel 3rd gen cpus just rip apart even a FX8350 in photoshop FX-8350 vs. Core i5-3470 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets



thank you for sharing the link.. I'm reconsidering my options now.
could you please let me know the tweaks you mentioned on bavusani's suggestion ?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Don't post same config in each and every thread. And why are you suggesting Ivy Bridge Processors everywhere where Haswell Processors are available at the same price range with slight better performance and better upgrade option in future?


Just because of the budget, bro.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> Just because of the budget, bro.



Ivy Bridge: Intel i5 3450 + Gigabyte H77M-D3H: ₹18,400

Haswell: i5 4430 + Asus B85M G: ₹18,500


----------



## SKAR3KRO (Jan 19, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> I'm reconsidering my options now.
> could you please let me know the tweaks you mentioned on bavusani's suggestion ?



HI.
These are my tweaks-

i5 3450 @11k
Gigabyte B75m-d3h @4.5k 
Kingston Hyperx 4Gb 1600mhz @2.3k
WD caviar blue 1tb @4k
Antec V1 @2.5k
Sapphire or HIS 270X 2GB @15k
Corsair cx500v2 @3.5k
Asus 24x dvd rw @1k
Dell s2240l Fhd 22" @9k
Creative A335 @1.8k 
Apc 600va @2k

Total --- 56.6k

P.s. - dont spend too much on speakers, u should always concentrate on the main components, speakers and other accessories u can change anytime but not the main components.


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone here using Luminous UPS ?
if yes, how is the performance ?


----------



## Ajnas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

finally bought the following items..

Intel i5 4440    --------- 10980
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H    --------- 5376
Kingston HyperX 4GB 1600Mhz    --------- 2600
Western Digital Blue 1TB    --------- 3543
LG DVD RW 24x    --------- 866
Antec  VP450P    --------- 2358
Logitech Keyboard    --------- 0
Logitech Mouse    --------- 0
Edifier M1380    --------- 2100
Dell 22" S2240L    --------- 8700

Will have to buy a cabinet ("Cooler master K281" / "BitFenix Merc Alpha USB2 + USB 3 bracket"), UPS (APC 600VA or V-Guard 600VA), and a graphics card (once R7 265 comes to India).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> finally bought the following items..
> 
> Intel i5 4440    --------- 10980
> Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H    --------- 5376
> ...



congrats  post pics
for cabinet, i would recommend antec gx 700.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> finally bought the following items..
> 
> Intel i5 4440    --------- 10980
> Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H    --------- 5376
> ...



> I'd prefer MErc Alpha. K281 is not at all good IMHO.

> APC 600 VA will be perfect.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

this is also good Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## Ajnas123 (Feb 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  post pics
> for cabinet, i would recommend antec gx 700.


Sure Rijin.. I'll post once I get all the parts ready.
Antec gx400 is beyond my budget.
anyway, thanks for the suggestion.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > I'd prefer MErc Alpha. K281 is not at all good IMHO.
> 
> > APC 600 VA will be perfect.



Harshil,

Any reason why K281 isn't good ?



rijinpk1 said:


> this is also good Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



I didn't like the design of it..


- - - Updated - - -

Guys,

Does any one have experience with ezmaal.com ?

Found BitFenix available at below link.

*www.ezmaal.com/bitfenix-merc-alpha-bfc-mrc-100-kkx1-rp-computer-case-black/p-52777

any idea about the street price of Merc-Alpha ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> ~snipped~
> *Any reason why K281 isn't good ?*
> ~snipped~



Poor cable management functionalities. It's not worth the price.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> Sure Rijin.. I'll post once I get all the parts ready.
> Antec gx400 is beyond my budget.
> anyway, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ...



you liked the design of merc alpha over n300? I am just the opposite.


----------



## raviTy (Feb 24, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> finally bought the following items..
> 
> Intel i5 4440    --------- 10980
> Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H    --------- 5376
> ...




Where did you get the Dell 22" S2240L for 8.7k??
I want one too!


----------



## Ajnas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Poor cable management functionalities. It's not worth the price.



thanks Harshil..
I am planning to go for Merc Alpha.



rijinpk1 said:


> you liked the design of merc alpha over n300? I am just the opposite.







raviTy said:


> Where did you get the Dell 22" S2240L for 8.7k??
> I want one too!



I bought that last month from snapdeal. They had some 5% off..
But, you missed a great chance.. Snapdeal was having 10% cash back for citibank credit cards, which expired last Sunday.
you would've got it for 8145 (9050 - 10% (905)). Even I should've waited..


----------



## raviTy (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought that last month from snapdeal. They had some 5% off..
But said:


> Damn!
> I'll wait for the Citibank one then, i'm getting a new credit card from it..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 26, 2014)

damn i saw 2 days ago in snapdeal @8.4k didnt order with 10# off it would have been 7kish.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2014)

Graphics -10000
Zotac GTX 750 10k/GTX 750 Ti 12.7k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> CPU + MB -17000
> Intel I5 4440 13K, Gigabyte h81 s1 Mobo 4K
> 
> RAM -2500
> ...



he already bought everything except the gpu.


----------



## Ajnas123 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ohhh.. Problems, problems and problems again..
Got every item delivered by Feb 26th and started building the rig on 28th.

*i58.tinypic.com/1zye9hf.jpg

The 1st issue was the motherboard.
The motherboard snapdeal sent me was a used one. Seal was broken, Plastic protective cover for the CPU socket was missing, and there were finger prints all over the board.

*i61.tinypic.com/2628qvt.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/34qspbr.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/3093teg.jpg

Called snapdeal Customer-Care and opened a complaint. 
Started testing the other components using the same motherboard. 
But, this time the HDD was having issues. It was not allowing me to install the OS on it.
More over HDD was not having the sticker saying it’s “WD blue” one. 

*i62.tinypic.com/2j1wjgm.jpg

Connected the same HDD to a working system of my friend’s and it gave the CRC error while initializing.

*i61.tinypic.com/2qcnots.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2e2p0fn.jpg

Another call to Snapdeal CC and another complaint opened.
One more thing I noticed (by checking in BIOS) was the CPU temperature which was higher than 50C at idle condition. I had connected my friend’s HDD with OS and confirmed the same using Speccy.

Placed everything back in to the boxes and started waiting for the reverse pick-up guy to knock on my door.
Snapdeal took their own sweet time, and many emails before replacing the motherboard, and refunding the money I spent for HDD.
Later I ordered another HDD from them.

Got the 2nd motherboard and HDD delivered on 14th. I was on vacation and came back to Banglore only today morning. Had to go to office, and got chance to work on the PC only in the evening.
Motherboard is new, the seal was not broken. HDD was having the blue label.
Everything is in place. Installed windows 8.1.

*i60.tinypic.com/2ltt0ll.jpg


Checked CPU temp in BIOS - - - > 51C
Installed Speccy - - - > Same around 50C at idle.

*i62.tinypic.com/2v7yl9y.jpg

Installed and ran Prime to put CPU under full load. CPU hit 99C.

*i62.tinypic.com/30jjs0j.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/2qxnv5s.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/106c9ow.jpg


What do you think guys ?
I’m sure these temperatures are not normal for Bangalore.
My friend’s machine with the same processor gives only 35c in average.
*i57.tinypic.com/20gxnqw.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

really sad to hear those miseries.
for your overheating problem, did you apply any thermal paste before installing the cpu? 
is the cpu cooler runs normally( is it too slow)?
tried changing fan settings in bios?
i advice you to change the thermal paste to artic silver 5 or deepcool z5 and check again.
also running prime 95 with the stock cooler is not really a good idea. how much time did it take to reach 99 degrees? even my i7 reached 85 degrees within 2 minutes after running prime 95.

also if possible, post all these pics and your problems faced onto snapdeal's facebook page and twitter and inform every people to be cautious while buying products from them. this must be the last of this kind from them. it is my humble request  that you should report this wherever possible.


----------

